# pooooor tee-toe



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today was our first adventure looking for a UDX leg. 
We showed in utility first, articles were the first thing. First article, he gets the wrong one. Nothing like an NQ in the first 30 seconds. But the good thing was that it sure took the pressure off of me, and he showed brilliantly the rest of the time. We got 9 points off total on the other stuff, so I was very pleased with him, NQ or not. Just one of those things, ya know?
Then we showed in Open a while later, and he did a great job (our first time in Open B and first open show in almost a year) with a 191-1/2. 
Then we walked out of the ring, he walked over to his crate and promptly vomited up everything he'd eaten in probably the past 24 hours.
So I got that nice mess all cleaned up, and was walking toward the exit to throw away the mess, and he was yanking my arm off trying to get out the door....I stopped to talk to someone, and then he had diarrhea all over....a big pile of poop, mucous, and blood. So I got to clean that up, too. Took him outside where we got a repeat performance of the poops.
Poor Tito. What a trooper to have shown anyway. I honestly had no clue that something wasn't right with him.
So I'm "watching" to see how he does and decide whether or not to go to the show tomorrow. He's acting normal, drinking normal, etc. Wants to play ball out in the yard, and is looking for treats. Not sure what to make of this, having just shown in conformation on Wed. and Thurs. I highly suspect a tummy virus.
On a happy note (well I was REAL pleased with how he showed, that's a happy note too) a guy came up to me at the show and told me he's a professional photographer. He asked if I would be interested in having Tito photographed for some calendars and a book. Said the calendar won't come out until 2012 because the 2010 and 2011 are already in production, but went on and on about how good looking Tito is! I asked him if I would need to PAY to have his photos taken (always alert for a scam, LOL) and he said good lord no! Said I would get copies of the photos, and of the calendar, out of the deal. So sounded like a winner to me, I was so honored!
So that's our day.
We'll see about tomorrow!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awwww....poor Tito!!! I hope his tummy settles down...maybe he just got this pre-ring jitters??? <giggle> I hope he gets better to put on a spectacular performance tomorrow! And nice job in Open B...it's a tough class but FUN to watch!  Congrats again..and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Tito boy. I hope he feels better. That's real neat about the calendar and book. My three kids, that have since passed, were in a calendar and it made me very proud. I would love to have a copy of Tito's when it comes out.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Took me a minute to read the dang title, lol.

Poor boy, I hope he gets feeling better! What a trooper to have done so well, regardless. Having him on a calendar would be awesome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww - I hope he is feeling great already!! What a trooper to have done so well when his stomach had to have been not right


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Poor boy.....feel better soon! I cant beleive he took one for the team like that ....wow....
Way-Cool modeling offer!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was afraid maybe he had picked up a virus at the Ft. Wayne shows, but if he did it must have been the shortest virus in history...he seems totally fine already. He was STARVING come dinner time, I fed him a little rice mixed with a touch of canned dog food and he's been just fine. No fever, acting normal. Go figure. Stuffed a metronidazole down his throat for good measure.
So keeping my fingers crossed that it was just something he ate (no clue what though?) and that he'll be fine for tomorrow's show.
I suspect it was the good wishes from the GRF that healed him right up!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well if he had to be sick, at least he was able to wait until he got out of the ring. It is so embarassing when your dog messes up the ring, and then you have hysterical ring stewards trying to clean it up.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe just picking up on your nerves and all of the adrenalin smells around him. Hope that he is well.
Congrats on your Q.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor tee-toe! I am glad to hear his tummy is feeling better, hopefully it stays that way! Sounds like he had a very good showing anyways, minus that darn article... Good luck for tomorrow!!! Go Barb, Go Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

In another dog, I might agree with that, but not Tito. He's not that reactive!
In any case, he continues to be fine ever since, so we'll give it another go today. 
The only thing that concerns me now is that I am giving him metronidazole for the diarrhea, just in case, and I don't know if it throws off their sense of smell? After he NQ'd the article yesterday, I wonder what this will do to his nose today.




Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Maybe just picking up on your nerves and all of the adrenalin smells around him. Hope that he is well.
> Congrats on your Q.


----------

